# Handycam external mic connection



## bduemig (Aug 18, 2011)

I am getting ready to purchase a camcorder for our church and sort of settled on the handycam HDR-XR160. We needed an external mic conection for our sound system. Sony cannot guarantee that it will work.

Our sound input for the camera comes from an RCA connector from an rca jack on the back of a Williams Assisted Listening transmitter PPA T35. I am wondering if this willl work before buying this camera.

Has anyone connected anything other than a Sony product to the external mic jack?


----------

